#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Издание книги дзен-мастера Ву Бонга "Жизнь дзен, жизнь момента"

## Саша Рымарь

Друзья!

В прошлом году на русский язык мной была переведена книга дзен-мастера Ву Бонга «Жизнь дзен, жизнь момента». 
Эта книга – не только прекрасная коллекция наставлений самого дзен-мастера Ву Бонга, в ней также содержатся интервью с ним, рассказы о нем его старших учеников и братьев в Дхарме. Мне кажется, эта книга стоит того, чтобы быть изданной. 
Но для издания нужны деньги. По подсчетам издательства «Ганга» для издания тиражом в 1000 экземпляров, при самом простом оформлении (мягкая обложка, без картинок, ч\б) нужно порядка 60 тыс. рублей. Будет денег больше – будет красивей...

Давайте скинемся?

Разрешение на издание книги мной получено. Его дал Европейский Совет Учителей Школы Кван Ум. Перевод проверен Мьонг Гонг сунимом. И может быть, Олегом Шуком ДДПСН. По крайней мере, он его у меня просил почитать  :Wink:  Дизайн, оформление и конечная редакция книги будут согласовываться с Олегом Шуком и Питером Воуком, ответственным за издательскую работу в Европейской Школе Кван Ум. 

С Европейским Советом мы договорились о следующих условиях издания:
1.	Книга будет издана на пожертвования. Деньги жертвователям возвращаться не будут. Все деньги, вырученные с продажи книги пойдут на развитие Школы Кван Ум. 
2.	Пожертвовавшие средства на издание книги смогут получить книгу (или несколько – в зависимости от суммы пожертвования) бесплатно – естественно, при условии, что сумма пожертвования была не меньше себестоимости одного экземпляра.
3.	Все дзен-центры школы Кван Ум смогут бесплатно получить любое количество книг и могут распоряжаться ими так, как сочтут нужным (продавать, распространять бесплатно)
4.	Книга будет издана в издательстве «Ганга» тиражом 1000 экземпляров. Издательство берет на себя обязательства по распространению доступных ему книг (что останется после того, как все себе заберут то, что им причитается) в магазинах по всей территории России и СНГ. Издательство выкупает книги у правообладателя по установленной цене и перечисляет ему средства по его запросу. Все средства, вырученные от продажи книги издательству, пойдут в Школу Кван Ум.  
5.	За цену книги, по которой ее будут продавать магазины и за то, как они будут распределять доходы от ее продажи ни издательство, ни правообладатель ответственности не несет и никак этот процесс контролировать не может. 

*Реквизиты для пожертвований:*

Чтобы положить на карту:
Карта Сбербанка 4276550030567021 
Держатель: Aleksandra Rymar
Срок годности карты: 04/17

Для переводов из других банков:
Банк получателя: Северо-Западный Банк ОАО «Сбербанк России», г. Санкт-Петербург
К/сч 30101 810 5 0000 0000653
БИК 044030653
Получатель: Рымарь Александра Николаевна
Р/сч: 40817810355761096568

Для переводов из-за границы (если вдруг):
Банк получателя: SBERBANK (SEVERO ZAPADNY HEAD OFFICE), ST PETERBURG, RUSSIA
SWIFT SABRRU2P
RYMAR ALEKSANDRA NIKOLAYEVNA
р/сч: 40817810355761096568

Счет в Яндекс.Деньги 41001189874017

По любым вопросам пишите: srymar@gmail.com

Отрывки из книги:
http://vk.com/wall11297101?q=%D0%BF%...7101_494%2Fall
http://vk.com/wall11297101?q=%D0%B4%...7101_697%2Fall
http://vk.com/wall11297101?q=%D1%81%...7101_686%2Fall

----------

Alexey Elkin (27.06.2014), Ho Shim (19.05.2014), Алексей Л (20.05.2014), Буль_Сонг (25.05.2014), Владислав Бро (20.05.2014), Падма Осел (09.06.2014), Поляков (21.05.2014), Чагна Дордже (19.05.2014)

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Дорогие друзья!
Большое спасибо всем, кто участвует в сборе средств на издание книги Ву Бонга ДССН. 
На сегодняшний день набралось уже 14749 р. Осталось всего-ничего – тысяч 50 бы еще набрать  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014), Поляков (09.06.2014)

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Продолжается сбор средств на издание книги дзен-мастера Ву Бонга.
Осталось собрать совсем немного. Набралось уже 54740 р. Для издания нужно минимум 60 тыс рублей - это при самом базовом оформлении. Если с фотографиями, то чуть больше.
Огромное спасибо всем, кто жертвует!

----------

Won Soeng (04.07.2014)

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Друзья! Необходимый минимум для издания книги мастера Ву Бонга (60 тыс р.) уже набран. Большое спасибо всем, кто жертвовал! 
На вставку фотографий и более твердую обложку нужно будет еще порядка 10 тыс, но их уже кое-кто обещал  :Smilie:  Думаю, что больше денег не понадобится. 
Сейчас ведется подготовка проекта дизайна, редакторская правка, в августе книга будет передана в издательство. Надеюсь, что в сентябре она уже выйдет. Пишите, пожалуйста, мне - кому и куда и сколько книг надо передать.
По поводу электронного варианта я задала вопрос Европейскому Совету школы Кван Ум. Если они дадут добро, то эл. книга выйдет одновременно с бумажной.

----------

Pema Sonam (12.07.2014), Паня (12.07.2014), Поляков (12.07.2014), Чагна Дордже (13.07.2014)

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Друзья, в ближайшие дни должна выйти из печати книга дзен-мастера Ву Бонга "Жизнь дзен, жизнь момента". Пожалуйста, все кто жертвовал и хочет получить книги - напишите мне: кому, куда и сколько. Даже если вы мне уже об этом писали раньше, напишите, пожалуйста, еще раз. Распространением книг будет заниматься московская группа Кван Ум, поэтому, чтобы упростить им работу, мне бы хотелось составить для них список всех, кому нужно книгу послать. 
Почтовые расходы могут оказаться довольно крупными, если посылать каждому книги лично, поэтому я предлагаю тем, кто может забрать книги в каких-то дзен-центрах Кван Ум или если окажется, что есть несколько человек из одного города - сгруппироваться. Но это мы можем обсудить с каждым лично.
Пишите на srymar@gmail.com

----------

Поляков (19.10.2014), Чагна Дордже (19.10.2014)

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Решила проверить:
Из тех людей, кто сдавал деньги на книгу дзен-мастера Ву Бонга "Жизнь дзен, жизнь момента" есть ли кто-то, кто хотел ее получить и до сих пор не получил? Если есть, то напишите мне, пожалуйста. Я Постараюсь сделать так, чтобы вы ее получили. Только на мейл пишите, пожалуйста. Меня здесь нет.

----------

